# Windscreen



## DAVID32 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Rapido 9048DF i need a windscreen urgently my dealer has not
got one in stock and it has to come from France but Rapido is on Holidays and he cant tell me for how long. He also tell,s me it could take a month for it to come across to N Ireland and also no Rapido dealer in the U K has one. This windscreen is tinted green it is a one of for a A Class M /Home


So think again before you bay a Rapido A Class M /Home

Anyone know something i don't any help you could give me i would
be most grateful


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Some A class m/homes use a Mercedes screen fitted upside down. My Hymer used this method.


----------

